# Iec approval paranoia



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi

im just after sending off for my phase 2 application via email..ive been 'conditionally approved' for me visa but im just worried about my police cert..I have a few convictions but not since over 7 years ago..They are only very minor incidents which just resulted in fines i.e drunk in a public place..I have a job offer to work as a plumber in canada for an IEC visa for a year..My canadian recruitment agency thats working on my employers behalf has assured me that i should be ok because they were only minor crimes..but ive seen alot of stories about people getting rejected and im really starting to worry now..im just presuming after been conditionally aproved that after they seen my police cert at the 1st phase,surely that means it isnt an issue..also on the 2nd phase form that you have to resend it doesnt state wheather you have to sign the bottom,in order to do this you have to print it out,sign it,scan it back in..i did this and it didnt look right..the 5 pages were all seperate and didnt look like the original so i just sent both,one signed,the original not,but both dated..im just looking for some peace of mind and if anyone has been in the same circumstances or if not and i am rejected for the IEC have i got other options..

thanks

Aaron


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're rejected for the IEC visa you have no other options other than applying for a TWP or PR visa, should you qualify for either.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're rejected for the IEC visa you have no other options other than applying for a TWP or PR visa, should you qualify for either.


ok so with my job as a plumber and having a job offer,do i have a better chance or will that not count?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The occupation of plumber is on THE LIST. This allows you to apply directly for PR (Permanent Resident) status. Alternatively if you have a job offer from an employer with permission to hire abroad you may apply for TWP. (Temporary Work Permit).


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The FSW program is closed for the year (as of May 8) unless you have a job offer. There is no guarantee that plumbers will be on the list when it reopens. I'd be applying for PR, not IEC. There is a chance you will be rejected (for either) up front based on criminal ineligiblity due to your past convictions (drinking charges, including public drunkenness and DUI, are frowned upon). It's not the end of the road, you can apply to be considered criminally rehabilitated, however, this takes time (up to a year).


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> The FSW program is closed for the year (as of May 8) unless you have a job offer. There is no guarantee that plumbers will be on the list when it reopens. I'd be applying for PR, not IEC. There is a chance you will be rejected (for either) up front based on criminal ineligiblity due to your past convictions (drinking charges, including public drunkenness and DUI, are frowned upon). It's not the end of the road, you can apply to be considered criminally rehabilitated, however, this takes time (up to a year).


is there not another visa called an LMO?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> is there not another visa called an LMO?


No. LMO = Labour Market Option. This is an approval that employers have to get to hire out of country workers. If your employer has a LMO you would qualify for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> No. LMO = Labour Market Option. This is an approval that employers have to get to hire out of country workers. If your employer has a LMO you would qualify for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


ok well thats good because hes hiring a few guys from my city and a couple of them are goin there because of the LMO..is it a long process...also if i got rejected on the IEC..what happens if i apply for the LMO will i get rejected for the same reasons or do i have a better chance


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok well thats good because hes hiring a few guys from my city and a couple of them are goin there because of the LMO..is it a long process...also if i got rejected on the IEC..what happens if i apply for the LMO will i get rejected for the same reasons or do i have a better chance


if you get refused IEC because of crim history then more than likely you would be refused TWP which is what you apply for after LMO is granted. as adviced previously you should apply for criminal Rehabilitation and tick info only then you will know for sure. good luck


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok well thats good because hes hiring a few guys from my city and a couple of them are goin there because of the LMO..is it a long process...also if i got rejected on the IEC..what happens if i apply for the LMO will i get rejected for the same reasons or do i have a better chance


LMO takes about 12-14 weeks to process last time I looked. If you rejected for IEC because of criminal ineligibility, i should think you will be rejected for TWP and PR as well, IEC would be the most lenient, I should think.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> LMO takes about 12-14 weeks to process last time I looked. If you rejected for IEC because of criminal ineligibility, i should think you will be rejected for TWP and PR as well, IEC would be the most lenient, I should think.


ok but beacuse im 'contionally approved'..does that rule out being rejected because of my convictions..surely i would have been rejected straight away instead of wasting my time sending off for the 2nd phase


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok but beacuse im 'contionally approved'..does that rule out being rejected because of my convictions..surely i would have been rejected straight away instead of wasting my time sending off for the 2nd phase


From what I understand on reading other forums and posts on the matter, they don't even look at your police certificate until after you have been conditionally accepted, they move the file to Canada and you have paid the fee... your milage may vary.


----------



## Ecoplumber (Aug 8, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> is there not another visa called an LMO?


did you get sorted with your convictions?

Im a plumber with a few also.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

not yet..just waiting to here word...was told id hear in 6 weeks..only sent it 4 days ago


----------



## Ecoplumber (Aug 8, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> not yet..just waiting to here word...was told id hear in 6 weeks..only sent it 4 days ago


i hope it goes well ill be applying for criminal rehabilitation shortly so hopefully it goes well.
do you have a job set up there?
are you going on a sinp visa?


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ecoplumber said:


> i hope it goes well ill be applying for criminal rehabilitation shortly so hopefully it goes well.
> do you have a job set up there?
> are you going on a sinp visa?


well i was told i didnt need rehab because they were minor fines and over 7 years ago...its an IEC visa..yes i have a job waiting on me..


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Disorderly conduct and drunk in public are considered summary offenses in Canada, if you have two or more convictions for "summary offences", you will be inadmissible for a period five years from the time of the completion of your sentence (includes fines, community service, parole, but not probation). After the expiration of five years, you will be "deemed rehabilitated" and under no restrictions.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Disorderly conduct and drunk in public are considered summary offenses in Canada, if you have two or more convictions for "summary offences", you will be inadmissible for a period five years from the time of the completion of your sentence (includes fines, community service, parole, but not probation).*After the expiration of five years, you will be "deemed rehabilitated" and under no restrictions.


ok well that seem like good news..my last fine was in 2005..i have a job start aswell,so my chance seem alot better..my recruitment agency said i didnt need to supply any more paper work i.e explaining my convictions as they were minor and over 7 years ago


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok well that seem like good news..my last fine was in 2005..i have a job start aswell,so my chance seem alot better..my recruitment agency said i didnt need to supply any more paper work i.e explaining my convictions as they were minor and over 7 years ago


As long as it's not assessed as a more sevre crime in Canada (hybrid as opposed to summary, it doesn't sound like it should be) you should be fine. Crimes for criminal inadmissablity are based on how the same crime would be charged in Canada, not how it's charged where it occurred.


----------



## Ecoplumber (Aug 8, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok well that seem like good news..my last fine was in 2005..i have a job start aswell,so my chance seem alot better..my recruitment agency said i didnt need to supply any more paper work i.e explaining my convictions as they were minor and over 7 years ago


could you pm me details your recruitment agency?
Thanks


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> As long as it's not assessed as a more sevre crime in Canada (hybrid as opposed to summary, it doesn't sound like it should be) you should be fine. Crimes for criminal inadmissablity are based on how the same crime would be charged in Canada, not how it's charged where it occurred.


ok great..i have just checked the IEC website and it said there was only 11 places left for that visa...i have been conditionally accepted..does that mean i am one from that list?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok great..i have just checked the IEC website and it said there was only 11 places left for that visa...i have been conditionally accepted..does that mean i am one from that list?


Not sure. Have you paid any fees yet?


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Not sure. Have you paid any fees yet?


yea they asked me to resend my application via email and pay the fees and ive done both


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> yea they asked me to resend my application via email and pay the fees and ive done both


Then I should think you are holding one of the spots.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok but beacuse im 'contionally approved'..does that rule out being rejected because of my convictions..surely i would have been rejected straight away instead of wasting my time sending off for the 2nd phase


afraid not.


----------

